# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Είδος κόλλας σε παιχνίδι

## christopher

Σε μία ξύλινη σκάλα που πήρα για να την τοποθετήσω στο πάρκο που φτιάχνω πρόσεξα ότι υπάρχει κόλλα στις ενώσεις των κλαδιών.
Να φανταστώ ότι είναι κάποια κατάλληλη ή να πετάξω κατευθείαν το παιχνίδι πριν πάθουμε κανένα κακό???

----------


## mixalisss

Χριστοφορε δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την κόλλα αλά για να είσαι σίγουρος μπορείς να την αφαιρέσεις με ένα ξυράφι εκεί που εξέχει

----------


## christopher

ευχαριστώ!

----------

